# How many Adult Teeth does your Chi Have?



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I was just wandering lately about Chico's Teeth. Everytime i go to the vet he tells me he needs to remove 1 or 2 tooth. Im hopping now this well change now that Chico started on Raw food. 

I have appointment on June for his yearly Vaccination. I will ask the vet to tell me how many teeth he has now. Chico wont let me count them. 

How about your Chi's. Do they have there full adult teeth. Or if removed how many do they have now? And how many is still considerate normal for a Chi before it gets were the Chi can't bite a bone?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus still has all her adult teeth, but Ocean will be loosing a substantial amount I'm afraid. My vet and I are working with her slowly to try and save as many as we can. It's hard to say how many is too little to still allow Chico to still chew bones. Hopefully someone else would know a little more. But I would say if he has maybe half his teeth, possibly even less if they are in the right spot for him to get comfortable and chew, he probably could still chew just fine. Maybe I'm wrong though :blush:


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Venus still has all her adult teeth, but Ocean will be loosing a substantial amount I'm afraid. My vet and I are working with her slowly to try and save as many as we can. It's hard to say how many is too little to still allow Chico to still chew bones. Hopefully someone else would know a little more. But I would say if he has maybe half his teeth, possibly even less if they are in the right spot for him to get comfortable and chew, he probably could still chew just fine. Maybe I'm wrong though :blush:


OWW Poor Ocean.  I hope you and your vet do find away.  

As for Chico. He seems to be fine in biting bones for now. He bites from the sides. There is teeth there. But I'm scared what the vet well tell me when i go to him. Because we just started on Raw. The benefit of Raw and good teeth might not still be in affect. So Im worried the vet well tell me he needs more to remove.  `

I never really thought about his teeth tell now. Ive been reading way to many threads lately about teeth. That it got me thinking. 

PS I always forget to tell you that I love the name Ocean. I never thought of it as a name. And maybe one day i might steal it


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Chico's Mum said:


> OWW Poor Ocean.  I hope you and your vet do find away.
> 
> As for Chico. He seems to be fine in biting bones for now. He bites from the sides. There is teeth there. But I'm scared what the vet well tell me when i go to him. Because we just started on Raw. The benefit of Raw and good teeth might not still be in affect. So Im worried the vet well tell me he needs more to remove.  `
> 
> ...


Well I'll keep my fingers crossed that he doesn't need any more pulled 

And thank you! I never would have thought of the name Ocean on my own lol I'm just not that creative. The breeder who had her said she fly to Florida to purchase her. That breeder was right near the ocean, so that's what she named the pup. We debated changing it when we got her, but after nearly 6 years with the same name, we decided we should just keep it. It is a cute name


----------

